# Cohabitation



## Diavolos (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok here's the deal. I have an adult Red about 5 inches long or so, he's about 2 years old. I have him in a 30 gal tank by himself. and have had for about 4 months now. in sept last year I ought 10 2" reds from pedro and now they're all about 2-3" long. Would it be safe to take the bigger, older piranha and introduce him into the tank with the 10 smaller P's? Or would he eat em? I keep all my fish well fed so i dont think hunger would be an issue.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd sell the older one and keep the 10 smaller ones. It could work fine but 2-3" and 5" is still a big difference.

If the 2yr old one is only 5" it is probably stunted. A p should be able to hit around 6" in a year and mayby up to 7" after 2 years so Your p is either stunted or its larger then 5".


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

How big of a tank will they be in?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea five inches and two years old doesnt sound rite, and it could work but you just never know. tank size has alot to do with it too


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

In 2 years he should be pushing 10. My last shoal went from dime size to 8 inches in a year. I would just get rid of the 5 incher and keep the other 10, why chance it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> In 2 years he should be pushing 10. My last shoal went from dime size to 8 inches in a year. I would just get rid of the 5 incher and keep the other 10, why chance it.


its kinda hard to just give away something youv raised for 2 years dont you think , and







to the site bud


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> In 2 years he should be pushing 10. My last shoal went from dime size to 8 inches in a year. I would just get rid of the 5 incher and keep the other 10, why chance it.


its kinda hard to just give away something youv raised for 2 years dont you think , and







to the site bud
[/quote]

It is for me. I get attached to my piranhas.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> In 2 years he should be pushing 10. My last shoal went from dime size to 8 inches in a year. I would just get rid of the 5 incher and keep the other 10, why chance it.


its kinda hard to just give away something youv raised for 2 years dont you think , and







to the site bud
[/quote]

It is for me. I get attached to my piranhas.
[/quote]
Yea same


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^
I'm pretty sure he said he has only had the 5" guy for 4 month.

I rescued a 2 year old rbp and put him in my 170g with 6x 3" rbps, I just divided the tank with egg create for two weeks then one day after I fed them and let them cool down from their feeding frenzy I pulled the divider out. I had the fish net in my hands ready to jump in the tank if they started fight but it was actually really neat to see them just meet up and start swimming around and playing together as a group. They been together for a good 7 month now and still show no signs of hate even though he is such a pig when it comes to feeding.

He's a photo, so it for sure is possible though there is always a risk and I would for sure do a divider to let them get to know each other rather than just dumping him in a tank with 10 other piranhas.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

HGI said:


> ^^
> I'm pretty sure he said he has only had the 5" guy for 4 month.
> 
> I rescued a 2 year old rbp and put him in my 170g with 6x 3" rbps, I just divided the tank with egg create for two weeks then one day after I fed them and let them cool down from their feeding frenzy I pulled the divider out. I had the fish net in my hands ready to jump in the tank if they started fight but it was actually really neat to see them just meet up and start swimming around and playing together as a group. They been together for a good 7 month now and still show no signs of hate even though he is such a pig when it comes to feeding.
> ...


Nice setup and reds


----------

